
Go Home, Bill: It's time for a new era at Microsoft -- if only the company were ready - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080627_005146.html
======
okeumeni
Whether you like Microsoft or not I personally think Bill Gates should remain
the ultimate model for all hackers.

~~~
lurkage
Woz might be a better model for most hackers. What made Bill unusual was that
in addition to being a fairly good hacker, he was really into business. But
while someone who cares about both is a formidable force, I don't think "pay
more attention to business" is the best recipe for most hackers. For most
hackers a better recipe might be "build lots of great new things."

